# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  ESP and SEN Negotiation Rd 18

## JBarca

With the nobility of Danabae back under something approximating control, King Akkoroas invites his agents to make their reports. Initially, near nothing useful is presented to the King and his Princes. Soon, however, a young woman called Pelegrina comes forward with a promising pattern: the majority of grafts taken by the ingrates were easily obtainable by the Spring and their trading partners. Within a week, Pelegrina offers another two theories, but her initial pitch is what sticks in the king's mind and is acted upon. With this new young spy proving valuable, Prince Telian and a handful of other advisors reward her, while the king makes an announcement, through his various heralds:

*"The Eternal Spring has laid waste to the foundations of peace that the noble nodes of OpenSEA have so carefully constructed. By initiating an attack based in deceit and trickery, they have torn open wounds that are only now beginning to heal, ruining the scabs that would, in normal circumstances, hold back the very rot that is now being invited in through scheming. It is with great sadness that we have learned this horrid turn of events, and it is with great hopefulness that a representative of the MAWbel entity Songstress is invited to speak in Danabae. We pray for reparations and reconciliation, but will now shy away from seizure and hegemony."*

When a representative arrives, they are led to the king's current court - a large, open field surrounded by boulders, keeping out the most chaotic of Danabae's fierce currentstorms. Herds of manatee float past in the distance, and children play amongst the rocks. The king floats, hardly ornamented save for his scepter, some distance away from the talks, flanked by many Beaks and speaking in low tones with Prince Tulticius, who shudders and blinks rapidly every few minutes. Prince Telian allows a junior speaker to handle the conversation. They are thin, almost frighteningly so, with no extra flesh beyond organs and tightly-bound skin. Even their tentacles are narrow, whip-like things, designed more for gesturing than manipulating.

"Welcome to Danabae, Eternal Spring. Would that these were quieter times, friendlier circumstances, and genial words. But alas, an attempt to undermine the very capital from which the king rules is a grave offence. We have you here now because we do not wish another fruitless, causality-filled war that benefits only the bloodlust of lesser folk. Let us save lives, rather than spend them.

"Prove to us that you are innocent, and we will apologize and begin our search with renewed vigor. Lay the name of the true villain in our wake and receive our thanks and friendship. Refuse or fail to do either of these, and we will demand recompense - in gold, salt, or blood. We bear with us the seal of King Akkoroas, and are ready to speak with his authority. Say your piece, and let us begin."

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

There is some time before Mawbel is able to send her delegation, a fracture of herself, to the table. Being a more coalesced hive mind has its perks in that regard, and its enough of her attention given to this diplomatic arrangement despite what she needs to do at home to process herself to the fullest extent. Her form is, as it tends to be in recent years, small, but full of echoes. A mass of weeds and ink, in the vague shape of what has been chosen today to be a mer.

She sings an eloquent song, but for the actual diplomacy is willing to converse primarily through Language.

Lets get down to ivory spears. She grins, with a face that has only a mouth to grin with. First, what are the charges levied against me and against my queendom? Motive? Evidence? Some piece of my consciousness which wandered this far north? I do not know enough of the accusation to mount a defense against it. Second, is there a meaningful difference between proving my own innocence and proving the guilty party? I dont know what reasonable doubt is to be expected on my part in terms of burdens of proof, or what could be done to prove my innocence short of bringing you a guilty party.

She pondered a little more, setting into her seat. Third. What kind of payment would you ask for, should I be incapable of proving my queendom to such a degree as you deem fit? I do believe it is in both our interests to make such a transaction not in blood, in no small part because my kind has none to spare. Though I will start with the fact that if we do come to such terms, it wont be a regular affair of the Eternal Spring paying tribute for this or that randomly accused crime. I extend good faith in presuming that is not the case here, but it is necessary to state regardless.

----------


## JBarca

The speaker bobs in the water in agreement, acknowledging the concerns of Mawbel's shard.

"Very true, very astute, and very wise. Yes, the differences are, as you say, largely academic. We give the option only so that you might choose to either prove your innocence or prove another's guilt. We care not - though we have a suggestion - how you do either of these things, but if you can prove that the Spring had no part in our struggle, then we will pursue further investigations and give you leave to depart from here as a neutral, rather than hostile, entity. If you demonstrate evidence of a third party's malfeasance, then you will depart as a friend, having saved us the effort.

The charges are, in brief, the bribery of the supporters in Danabae. Many of the noble Doflein there suddenly withdrew from public life, leaving the king and his retinue to wrangle the Ennead. While his arms are many and great, he is but one Doflein. 

"In the following years, investigations took place alongside efforts to entice these aristocrats back into their proper place. It was with no difficulty at all that we discovered a disturbing trend: new integration materials had been gifted to those who departed, each a substance or unit from beyond the reach of the Ennead or Confederacy. Suffice to say, this was clearly the act of an outside force. The next step of the investigation demonstrated that most of these goods are produced or shipped by Spring agents. And so, here we are. We could not begin to guess your motivation, though we truly do not care.

"So, I believe that answers your first point. I spoke to your second point first.

"Third, though, is simple. We agree that blood is only interested when it is spent for growth, not to cover loss. Our accountants, scribes, and generals have met and discussed what is fair, what is reasonable, and what would benefit us all. You, it seems, are in temporary possession of a part of the sea that once belonged to our dearly departed Riftlings. When the Riftborn took up their nomadism, we swam in as stewards to the Dead Seas, much as you entered into the Seas Not Yet Dead. Our newest client state is beyond the easy reach of our administrators, guardians, medical personnel, agricultural experts, and overseers. You are a split entity as well, owing to the vast distances you must travel to see your other fractures. If, however, the Seas Not Yet Dead were given over to our care and responsibility, we each see a problem solved, we become friends within the Communion once again, and we all leave here happy. Your holdouts in the frigid waters of Verja, safe from interference of most. Our borders are secure and our people more easily cared for. We are on good terms, and we can promise you safety and security. Without this arrangement, we would worry for the Seas Not Yet Dead. They stand cut off from your management and oversight, vulnerable to the first vengeful, neighboring polity that might wish to exact revenge upon the Spring for past slights."

She delivers to Mawbel a significant stare.

"We also do not wish this to become a regularly affair. So long as we are not attacked within our own waters again, we have no need for recompense. So long as the glorious Mawbel remains our friend, she needs not concern herself with our goals. We would be willing, in fact, to promise our backing should another state come knocking, seeking similar payment from Verja. You would be a friend, and worth protecting."

King Akkoroas watches for Mawbel's response intently, while the diplomat merely hovers politely.

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

She takes time to ponder and confer with herself. The vines twist and untwist. Something like breathing through gill like apparatus happens. Shes using common body language despite not being made of meat to signify that she is deep in thought, rather than ignoring the compatriots.

Hm. To clarify, motivation is not brought up because you would care, I certainly wouldnt in your position, but because the lack thereof is weak proof of lack of crime. I see nothing I would gain from arbitrarily weeding out some isolates in your chambers. If me having nothing to gain and everything to lose does not hold merit to prove myself innocent, then the topic doesnt matter. There might be third parties that would gain from such interference in your waters far more than I, if motivation is a thing to be considered.

She ponders more, although for far less time than the last. In lieu of that route of evidence, I have little to offer. I also, admittedly, was not thinking of land when it came to recompense. I am still in the midst of trying to reclaim Magma Falls. The Eternal Spring of yesteryear would have been more interested in your suggestion, but recent events have convinced us that there is value with holding sovereignty over territory.

One thing I will state about your current evidence is the fact that it seems paltry. Goods produced or shipped by Spring agents? The Eternal Spring holds true monopoly over few goods, and goods universally exist to _be sold_ to other entities. If you came today to barter for a whaleback of Woven Seaweed, I would be happy to work the numbers and make the exchange. I would hope that would not make my queendom responsible for if an isolate of your polity thereafter chose to use a string of such weed to garrote a royalty of note.

A slight pause, but only that which is typical given speech patterns, her facing never leaving that of the king. Are these arguments sufficient to significantly shift the stance of the Ennead?

----------


## JBarca

A moment passes as the diplomat considers this. She twitches briefly, as though longing to look over her shoulder, but then remain firm.

"There seems to be a misunderstanding here, matron of the Spring. This is not a trial. We are not debating your guilt unless you can provide, now, proof or promises thereof regarding your innocence. In the eyes of the King, you are here to make a solid case or pay, not to practice rhetoric. The Magma Falls should take your focus, we agree. The Seas Not Yet Dead were only ever meant as a temporary staging area while you re-established yourself following your disagreements with OpenSEA's avatars, we are led to believe.

"The fact of the matter is that we will be given our due or we will take it. We would rather avoid our payment coming in the form of blood _and_ salt, but if you choose to leave here without an agreement, then that is, unfortunately, how this will end. The Seas Not Yet Dead are a compromise, for us. Delivering them into our care is simply the most straightforward option. If it comes to violence, there are more valuable waters that we can turn to. The people of Verja, as an example, are under new management. We sincerely doubt they will overly mind if their government changes again so swiftly. Choose wisely, queen. Salt, or salt and blood."

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

The thorns turn. The Queen smiles.

"This is not a trial? I see. The whole concept of either of us giving a sailing shark who is actually a guilty party was a farce. You are not asking me to demonstrate innocence, but submission. Apologies for the misunderstanding."

Mawbel gestured to an imaginary fish floating in the sky, to her left, to the diplomats right. "To this end I suggest we confer with the Herrings. Deep Blue is an entity I am led to believe you trust, and should things come to blood they will be involved regardless. And to clear up the misunderstanding now, no, those seas I have claimed stake to as part of our arrangement are mine to keep, and that was the understanding from the beginning.

She floats in place, not moving now like a typical organic organism, but tethered like a ship to the ground spare the dim lights of magnetism glowing and betraying the inner thoughts churning, and the twisting of the spiked vines as if gears in a clockwork.

----------


## JBarca

"That agreement was never with us to begin with, and we are not beholden to it. But we do, in fact, care who has wronged us. We will punish the guilty party, but you have made no claim to innocence aside from merely saying you had no cause. We do not disagree.

"If, however, you are willing to involve and abide by the indictment of Deep Blue, then we can agree to this easily. If they find you guilty, you will bleed. If they do not, we will move against those that have wronged both of our great polities - you through framing, us through attack."

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

The weedy mass pauses, genuinely not having considered that. Some blend of a choking sound and snorting laugh escapes her not-mouth. "I-? Yes? *Yes.* The Eternal Spring proclaims itself innocent of this crime. Swear to Mammos if that winds up..."

She shakes that wilting posture off, physically reorienting herself towards the king. "Regardless, I meant that we weren't caring about the guilt in this instance, not that you do not care about the guilt in _aggregate_. If the Herrings betray me and find me guilty in a crime I am wholly innocent of, I will cede and pay you ransom. That will be a separate issue I will need to deal with, but I am allocating the bounty in my head for how much treasure I will part with to you in recompense in that hypothetical. But I have strong suspicion that will not be the case, and that this will have a different resolution."

----------


## JBarca

"We hope this is the case. You are not our enemy, unless you prove to be in this action. We are in contact with Deep Blue's reception node as we speak. It should move when it is able. We... appreciate your time here, Mawbel."

----------


## Epinephrine_Syn

The black bramble seems to take pause in what she perceives as. sincerity? Subconsciously using a magnetic pulse to try to ascertain the probe, but finding nothing, she nethertheless trusts that the connection is on its way.

 thank you for hosting my presence. She states, and takes a moment to ponder before adding in the line. Given the previous interactions your kingdom has had with mine, Ive been presuming hostility. If that could change going forward, it would be for the best.

----------

